# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Łzawiące, szczypiące i piekące oczy

## GTR

Witam.

Tydzień temu w drodze do domu zaskoczyła mnie potężna ulewa, czym skutkiem było przeziębienie. Jednak nie tylko, bo wraz z tym i jak w temacie: piekące, szczypiące i cały czas łzawiące oczy. Samo przeziębienie mam już za sobą, jednak oczy dalej bolą. Objawy pojawiły się idealnie dzień po wraz z kaszlem, swędzącym gardłem i innymi, więc jestem prawie pewny że to przez burzę. Dodam, że nie ważne czy je przetrze ręką, czy zostawię, czy obmyje woda, cokolwiek - oczy łzawią i pieką.

Problem polega na tym, że to nie ustaje, ani nie daje znaków że chociaż zaczyna. Rano, w szkole, po szkole, na dworze, wieczorem i w łóżku - oczy bolą, łzawią, i szczypią. Pierw myślałem że sobie je po prostu przetarłem (nie raz już tak było) ale no, trwa to tydzień i są to oczy, nie jedno oko.

Dodam że to nie pierwsze perypetie z moimi oczami. W trzeciej klasie podstawówki badania wykazały że musiał zacząć nosić okulary, jednak po okresie około 2-3 lat je zgubiłem - jednak wzrok od tamtego czasu był ostry, oczy nie bolały ani nic, tak jakby wyzdrowiały. Kolejny problem pojawił się rok temu. Nie nazwał bym tego problemem, gdybym nie wiedział jakie niesie to ze sobą skutki, mianowicie mroczki. Miałem je codziennie przez okres miesiące, około 10-15 mroczków na dzień. Dodam że owe mroczki były kilkusekundowe (choć czasami zdarzały się i po 8 sekund).

Co prawda prośba tutejszych specjalistów bez porady okulisty jest idiotyczna, jednak o tej godzinie już nie pójdę a pomysł na to wpadł mi dosłownie chwilkę temu kiedy już prawie nie umiałem wytrzymać z tymi oczami. Od razu zapytam - z takimi objawami czego mogę się spodziewać? Nie ma czego skrywać, mówcie jeżeli grozi mi nawet ślepota.

Pierw też pomyślałem że to wszystko przez komputer, jednak od dłuższego czasu (kilka miesięcy) ograniczam go do maksymalnie 4 godzin dziennie, przy otwartych roletach z widokiem na naturalną zieleń. Z reguły - włączę,  mija godzina (lub mniej) i wyłączam - i tak kilka razy na dzień (rano, po szkole, w dzień, wieczorem).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja polecam krople starazolin hydrobalance. Super nawilżają oczy i przez to łagodzą różne podrażnienia i zmęczenie oczu. Używam ich regularnie i moje oczy są teraz w znacznie lepszej kondycji

----------


## MrOptic_pl

Nawet jeżeli ograniczasz komputer,to proponuję okulary korekcyjne do pracy przed ekranem,monitorem bo zobaczysz że to pomoże,a po drugie dobre krople nawilżające o których mowa powyżej,stosowałeś coś wcześniej czy nic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też używam niebieskiego starazolinu i uważam, że na dolegliwości oczne jest najlepszy. Mocno nawilża oczy, przez co łagodzi podrażńienia, likwiduje zmęczenie. Jak go sobie zakroplę, to mam spokój z oczami na wiele godzin

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Zgadzam się z Przedmówcami,na początek zainwestuj w dobre krople do oczu które będą łagodzić podrażnienie,zaczerwienienia i łzawienie. Pomyśl też nad okularami korekcyjnymi,ochronnymi do komputera jak mowa o tym powyżej,na pewno się przydadzą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobre krople to podstawa. Oczy muszą być przede wszystkim nawilżone, bo wtedy nie są takie skłonne do podrażnień. Jak zaczęłam nosić soczewki, to wtedy miałam dużo problemów z oczami i dlatego kupiłam sobie starazolin hydrobalance, żeby właśnie je nawilżać. I bardzo mi pomogły te krople, bo dolegliwości szybko minęły

----------


## Olejka

ja wlasnie mam problem z zakrapianiem oczu ale teraz stosuję gold luteine i cąłkiem dają sobie radę z moimi oczami. widzę znaczną poprawę w tym że moje oczy nie są już tak zaczerwienione.

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Krople starazolin także zbierają pozytywne opinie,więc moim zdaniem możesz na nie postawić. Jeżeli wątek jest w dalszym ciągu aktualny,to koniecznie daj znać na forum czy pomogły,będziemy czekać na Twoją odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też bardzo polecam te krople. Ja po nich mam super nawilżone oczy i rzadko są podrażnione odkąd używam tych kropli. I wygodnie się je stosuje, bo nie trzeba soczewek wyjmować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi pomagają zawsze krople Starazolin. używam ich już ładnych pare lat i się nie zawiodłam

----------


## elmirka

Niestety te krople zawierają konserwanty, ja nie mogę ich używać, bo mam alergię. Ja kupuję hialeye free, znacznie lepiej się sprawdzają i nie mają w składzie konserwantów. Do tego mają taki fajny wygodny aplikator, znacznie łatwiejszy w użyciu niż te małe cienkie  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też uzywam tych, o których pisze Elmirka i dobrze się sprawdzaja. Używam ich prawie codziennie i bardzo fajnie łagodzą różne podrażnienia. Mnie oczy często pieką, czy to od wiatru czy od komputera i jak je zakropie to bol przechodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zatoki. Krople nie rozwiazuja problemu tylko niweluja objaw. Zatoki trzeba leczyc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy takie pieczenie może być spowodowane klimatyzacja? Zmienilem pracę it eraz cały dzień spędzam w klimatyzowanym pomiesczeniu, oczy częsciej mnie bola, są czerwone i mam uczucie jakby mi ktoś piaskiem w oczy sypnął, jedyne co się zmieniło u mnie to właśnie praca i biuro, a może to smog?

----------


## Optyk.Lublin_pl

Tak, pieczenie lub łzawienie i ból oczu może być spowodowane klimatyzacją w danym pomieszczeniu. Polecam dobre krople do oczu lub okulary ochronne, na pewno pomogą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przede wszystkim powinnaś udać się do okulisty, on może stwierdzić co to może być. Oprócz tego możesz zacząć brać coś na wzmocnienie oczu, dostarczyć im odpowiednich witamin. Moja teściowa bierze lutezan i sobie chwali, ma 50 lat i nie nosi jeszcze okularów.

----------


## elmirka

Suplement nie zaszkodzi, chociaż na jego efekty trzeba pewnie dłuzej poczekać. Ja wolę krople, bo szybciej działają.
I, tak, smog jak najbardziej może być winien, czytałam o tym artykuł. Warto pomyśleć o oczyszczaczu powietrza do domu, ale to spory wydatek. Krople nawilżające też powinny pomóc, ale lepiej wybierać takie bez konserwantów, jak hialeye, żeby sobie jeszcze bardziej nie zaszkodzić.

----------


## Kasia Habzik

Jeżeli takie masz problemy to ja bym radziła wybrac się do jakiegoś dobrego lekarza okulisty .Jeżeli tak strasznie pieką cię oczy . Moze to nic takiego , a może jest oznaką jakiegoś poważniejszego schorzenia . Nie wiem skąd jesteś ale jeżeli z warszawy to ja polecam Ci gabinet Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka , a w szczególności panią dr Monikę Dzięgielewską. Występowałam też w śniadaniówkach takich jak dzień dobry tvn czy pytanie na śniadanie .Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W takich sytuacjach warto wspomóc nasz organizm od wewnątrz. Ja regularnie stosuje lutezan i w takich sytuacjach jest naprawdę bardzo pomocny. Oczy się tak nie męczą, są w dobrej kondycji dzięki luteinie a przy tym są proste i wygodne w przyjmowaniu. Polecam Ci serdecznie wypróbować, odczujesz to na sobie, ale uzbrój się w cierpliwość bo nie są to tabletki cud, trzeba je brać regularnie i jakis czas żeby dobrze zadziałały, ale warto!

----------


## kokol

Ja, kiedy tylko pieką mnie oczy od długiej pracy przy komputerze, to zapuszczam sobie hialeye i jeszcze nigdy się nie zawiodłam. Zawsze przynoszą ulgę oczom. Jestem grafikiem, więc oczy są wykorzystywane cały czas. Tym bardziej, że po pracy na etacie, w domu też robię swoje zlecenia...

----------


## MarcinMo

Lutezan jest dobry, bo zawiera luteinę. U mnie to przyniosło dobre rezultaty i poprawę ostrości widzenia. Oczywiście pieczenie ustąpiło. Warto też na ile to możliwe unikać komputera i tv przynajmniej przez jakiś czas.

----------


## MrHilary-Sklep

Oczywiście, że w takich sytuacjach zdecydowanie warto wzmocnić swój organizm od wewnątrz i dostarczyć mu odpowiednich witamin, poza tym niezbędne będą także okulary ochronne do komputera czy tv, czytania, akurat w tej kwestii możemy doradzić bo zajmujemy się tym na co dzień  :Smile:

----------

